# mk5 jetta 2.0T wolfsburg..stock exhaust



## Jvargs29 (Jul 7, 2012)

does anyone know the diamter of the stock exhaust? i was told by a fellow tech that it is 3in. yet almost all the performance exhaust system upgrades and downpipe upgrades are 2.5in. just looking for some clarification, google is fitting me on finding that specific spec.


thanks guys.


----------



## Jvargs29 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jvargs29 said:


> does anyone know the diamter of the stock exhaust? i was told by a fellow tech that it is 3in. yet almost all the performance exhaust system upgrades and downpipe upgrades are 2.5in. just looking for some clarification, google is fitting me on finding that specific spec.
> 
> 
> thanks guys.


not fitting....google is fighting me*


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

60mm


----------

